# Injuries form Fly casting



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Hi guys, well, besides the obvious sharp hook flying close to your face, what other injuries are there that affect fly casters? 

I'm having a muscle pain in my soulder that I notice at night before going to sleep, sometimes I gotta get up to take an Ibuprofen pill. 
I know all I need is rest for the inflamation to go away.

I was courious as to what are the most common injuries that plague fly casters nowadays...

Freeflyfree


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

Blame it on bad casting habits flyfishing or just " it sucks getting old " . I've had tennis elbow in my casting arm for 6 weeks or better. Getting a little better but it's still there.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I was courious as to what are the most common injuries that plague fly casters nowadays?


Impotence.​




Kidding. Just thought I would try and scare you.  ;D

I haven't experienced any problems and I throw fairly regularly and I'm not a pup.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> Blame it on bad casting habits flyfishing or just " it sucks getting old " . I've had tennis elbow in my casting arm for 6 weeks or better. Getting a little better but it's still there.


Same here, if I get sloppy and forget how to cast or try and force it I end up with tennis elbow. Since the first time I tend to switch to a different rod like my 5wt or the bait caster for a while throughout the day. 

I also have to be careful not to aggravate my carpal tunnel syndrome, but usually that's ok. Go figure.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like rotator cuff problems. I hate to be doom and gloom but you will need two things: Change the ergonomics of your casting and surgery. This is a common problem with fly fishing and surf casting. Of curious note is the fact that Europeans rarely have this problem due to their casting styles. I found this out from some competition casters from Britain.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, you can hurt your arm, shoulder or wrist working a fly rod - particularly when you're learning. I was no different years ago... since my poor timing limited the end result I used pure muscle and determination to get that fly out there. To prevent this kind of stuff, slow down a bit, and focus on your timing. I find it helps to stand slightly sideways so you can actually follow what your line is doing - both in front of you and behind you (that's the critical part of timing in your casting stroke, many try to start the line forward again when it hasn't quite gone all the way to the rear....). If you can get your timing down just right and do it consistently casting any rod should be nearly effort-less. You'll also find you won't need that "death grip" on the rod handle... 

There is one other trick that a lot of experienced fly fishers use and that is to bring along a spinning rod or a plug rod when they're on the water. Periodically change rods, even for just few minutes of casting. The muscles and timing with "something else" will help relax any kinks you're building up while banging away with your fly rod....

There are one other kind of injuries from fly fishing that can happen to your fishing partner (or the guy using the pushpole...). I've been hit by flies on more than one occasion, and also hit by fly lines (the really big stuff you'd use for tarpon...) square in the back and also across the face. Instead of getting mad at the angler... on almost every occasion I was the one at fault - for the way I'd positioned the boat... I learned the hard way to make a point of telling my anglers that they should never cast straight over or to the right of the bow light ( for a right handed caster, it's the reverse for a lefty) unless I give them the okay. When we're actively stalking fish I also tell them to wait until they feel the boat turn before casting. For a righty you turn the skiff to the right, the reverse for a lefty. Once you learn to work as a team these things will become second nature. I fish a lot of beginning fly anglers and we usually have some sorting out to do. By the way if your angler is casting straight ahead a quick crouch in front of motor and poling platform totally protects you from fly lines and the nasty sharp things that are on the end of the line, ask me how I know....


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> There are one other kind of injuries from fly fishing that can happen to your fishing partner (or the guy using the pushpole...).  I've been hit by flies on more than one occasion, and also hit by fly lines (the really big stuff you'd use for tarpon...) square in the back and also across the face.  Instead of getting mad at the angler... on almost every occasion I was the one at fault - for the way I'd positioned the boat...  I learned the hard way to make a point of telling my anglers that they should never cast straight over or to the right of the bow light ( for a right handed caster, it's the reverse for a lefty) unless I give them the okay.  When we're actively stalking fish I also tell them to wait until they feel the boat turn before casting.  For a righty you turn the skiff to the right, the reverse for a lefty.  Once you learn to work as a team these things will become second nature.  I fish a lot of beginning fly anglers and we usually have some sorting out to do.  By the way if your angler is casting straight ahead a quick crouch in front of motor and poling platform totally protects you from fly lines and the nasty sharp things that are on the end of the line, ask me how I know....


Totally agree! But telling an angler to wait to cast, and actually having them wait are two different things, lol.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

You can get a pretty effective cast with your elbow tucked in tight and only using your arm from the elbow down. You will need to be able to double haul the line. I have found you are less likely to transfer your weight off center and send pressure waves off the boat which makes a huge difference in really calm water.
Also will not be fatigued/sore nearly as bad at the end of the day.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

I bought online a used 7'10" 7w Gold cup Extreme, and I've been using it a lot, I go to my 9' when I need extra distance, a short rod does weight much less, and it's easier in the body (less fatigue)...

Freeflyfree


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I can totally tell when I am doing it wrong and unless I am being impatient I can prevent it. I have practiced enough that I know better. 

I have to force myself to slow down and remember my lessons or switch to a different rod for a few minutes. Then everything is ok.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had never felt any pain whatsoever fly casting in the past two years that I have been doing it.
Until I picked up a reel off a forum member.
The line on the reel was a heavy 8wt sinking tip line that is a pain in the ass to keep in the air with my TFO 8wt rod.
I had to force the cast just to keep the line in the air long enough to get some casts.
And with that, I would end up with a nasty pain in my casting shoulder.
I can cast ALL day with my old line on the same 8wt with no problems.
Or all day with my 6wt with no problems. 
I have since removed that line and haven't any more pain.


----------



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

You should never, I mean never, be in pain after you go fly-fishing.
Now i am not trying to say that you aren't casting right, because everybody has their own style. And thats fine because not everybody is built the same or faces the same fishing conditions.
Now its easy to get wore out casting weighted or wind resistant flies. And casting long distances can wear you out as well. But to keep that from happening you have to remember to do two things: lengthen your casting stroke and let your body help you cast. 
Not all the tme do you want to have a sharp crisp loop, some times that rapid change in direction will kill a good cast. This is especially true with weighted flies. You have to slow down and lengthen your stroke, and aviod that rapid change in direction. The same is true for your larger flies too. 
Now in casting distance you have to use your body to avoid feeling like you pitched a no hitter. Try takeing your fly rod when you practice your casting and put it in the crook of your elbow and by rotating your body cast the line. Don't use your hands. Once you get this down a more natural body movement will arise. After that practice with only half your fly rod, this makes you use your body and works on your hauls.
Now when casting weighted line like jim teeny, it is good to remember the old curve cast. Get your line in then roll cast it to get your fly to the top of the water, then bring your rod back across your side and once the line loads give it a single haul as you bring it over your shoulder. that sucker will shoot a country mile.
Anyway thats my two cents.


----------



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Fit-Fish-Tackle-Angling-Injuries/dp/1571883541

I met the guy who wrote this book at an airport bar and didn't believe him that he wrote it until he took out his laptop and showed me it on amazon. 

Pretty interesting.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Interesting! thanks for the book recomendation.

freeflyfree


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

On a somewhat serious note, the most common injury that occurs while flyfishing is the "broken heart" that happens everytime NOAA hasn't the decency to get the forecast right!!! ;D

And I'm not talking about em forecasting 20/25kts and then it just doesn't blow ---- I'm talking about those rare days with "light" and "variable" in the forecast when it blows like Hell about the time you get to some good spots!!! 

For a group that can now alomst pin point where a tropical system will go a week in advance, how in the Hell can't they nail a wind forecast!!!  ;D

Great post, technique and never tryng to over power a cast will keep things healthy and feeling good.  And on those sinking lines, learn to water haul and slow down your stroke, those lines of over 350 grains ain't meant for tight loops and double hauls, load the rod and let it do the work! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Here's Lefty Kreh on sinking lines

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_nYg_lMq7U[/media]

freeflyfree.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I suffered from tennis elbow for years. I got it from trimming trees not fly fishing, but throwing a fly rod exacerbated it. I wore one of those elbow bands all the time, until it eventually went away. And I don't trim trees anymore.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh what a lesson that is from way back when those Teeny lines were the heat for catching stripers and other deep fish.

That's a little younger version of a great lady captain, Capt. Sarah Gardner who along with her hubby, Capt. Brian Horsley are outstanding folks to fish with.  While they live on the Outerbanks of NC up around Nags Head, they spend a couple of months each year visiting Harkers Island to chase fish with their clients.

This was taken yesterday morning when Capt. Brian and I had our puppy drum bite (small reds 18 to 26 inches) interupted by 12 to 15 pound false albacore.  I ran the boat and he hooked 2 and landed one on our drum/trout outfits (a Sage Xi3 5wt with a 250gr sinktip line)!!!  Not planned but the largest stick on the boat was a 6wt! 










Good fishing!!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like rotator cuff issues to me.  It may or may not be from casting, the casting may just irritate it more.  I agree with others though, bad habits can cause it.  I had a flare up many years ago in my right shoulder and had steeled myself for a soft tissue x-ray (ouch) and surgery.  I lucked out with my surgeon, he recommended physical therapy first.  It took a long time, but it is right a rain now.  It took about a year or so before I realized that I never felt any kind of pain anymore.  Funny thing (well not really) is my left side started up about three weeks ago.  Look up rotator cuff exercises, I just did a week ago, and after sifting through a few "ads" found a bunch of sites that have the same exercises I did years ago (and am doing again).  Take ibuprofen even if it does not hurt that day, the swelling causes more irritation, which causes more swelling etc..  Best of luck, go see a specialist if it gets any worse or doesn't improve.  Get a 2nd opinion if they just want to cut right away.

Swamp


----------

